# New Handle for Toyama



## andre s (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey all, 
I haven't tried a handle in a while. Decided to use some lacewood that had been in the basement for a few years from a countertop project my father in law had done for me. He had the good sense to return the wood from the sink hole to me. Seemed useless at the time but can be used for a few fun projects now.
Apologies for a weak WIP.
I stabilized the wood. Used white spacers, blue avonite and white corian for the partial ferrule.
My recent Toyama Noborikoi seemed like a good candidate.
Let me know what you think. The good and the bad please.
cheers
-Andre


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nice but what is Avonite?


----------



## andre s (Apr 21, 2015)

It's a "solid surface" type material. Often used in countertops. I think the one i used is a polyester resin which can look translucent.
..Avonite is brand name, like Corian


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 23, 2015)

Really great work Andre!


----------



## maiko (Apr 24, 2015)

looks great, love the unique grain in that wood


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks really good!


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 24, 2015)

You have skills Andre. Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## andre s (Apr 25, 2015)

Many thanks for the comments y'all. Life happens sometimes, but It's good to be back. 
Took a lot of trying to imagine something that goes with lacewood. I came up with "blue and white", hoping the new age looking blue stuff wouldn't look too hokey. I find the hues in the wood "pre-polish" to be more interesting, although I'm diggin' the final leathery looking texture as well.
I'm teetering on it being too gilded.
Curious to hear from those who may find it to be too much


----------



## jimbob (Apr 25, 2015)

I would lose the ferrule, but find the rest very nice.


----------



## wind88 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice handle! Mine 240mm Toyama is set to arrive today and I will probably consider rehandling it down the road.


----------

